# Big Trout and Big Smiles



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

We took a break from the usual grind this past weekend in order to help out with Warrior's Weekend here in POC. Big trout came to hand, including this 28" 7# fatty, which took first place in the Trout division, after she didn't revive for release. We have this Saturday and Sunday available, along with a handful of dates in June. To book your adventure, give us a call ASAP!

Capt. Collin Gee
Gee Spot Adventures Guide Service
(580) 235-2338
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for helping out Capt. I heard about that big one. Those soldiers had the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

K Man said:


> Thanks for helping out Capt. I heard about that big one. Those soldiers had the trip of a lifetime.


Yes, they did. Their eyes got as big around as baseballs when the big girl came to the top!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

